# Black Malinois - Agitation with bite



## jorge herrera (Feb 21, 2009)

This is our Black Mali, Thor going through some agitation:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5PkKqvHJko


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Your dog is nice but your trainer/decoy is special.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm with ^

I swear at first sight, I thought at first the guy had a fake arm or something he was going to give the dog a bite on.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

oh my the helper reminded me of that guy from the purity milk commercials back in the 80's! A few too many beers I think!

Was this for real?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

nice dog...
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> Your dog is nice but your trainer/decoy is special.


Do you mean "special" in a Corky from "Life goes on" kinda way?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

:-#

Dick


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

He makes corky look like Einstein

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

swan lake recital for decoys ?

Dogs nice looking tho !


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Domo Arigato Mr.Roboto.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> swan lake recital for decoys ?
> 
> Dogs nice looking tho !


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHA thats a good one, I almost spit my drink


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Reminds me of when I was a kid hanging around outside the liquor store.
You could always pick out the ones that would buy a bottle for you by the way they walked. :-#


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Our decoy's off duty work .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbXwOmeQ8jE&feature=related

In an undisclosed location .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Our decoy's off duty work .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbXwOmeQ8jE&feature=related
> 
> In an undisclosed location .


That guy is good... subtle but good...


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

8-[8-[8-[8-[8-[8-[8-[8-[8-[8-[8-[8-[8-[8-[8-[8-[:-&:-&:-&:-&:-&:-&:-&:-&:-&:-&


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

hahahaha, that decoy is ..... wow!


----------



## Hans Akerbakk (Jul 1, 2008)

Reminds me of my first dog he only lite up at Santa clause and a mentally handicap man.=D>


----------

